# Parnis Watch Help!



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello watch lovers! I'n my desperation to find help I lucked upon this site. I just hope someone can point me in the right direction. I recently purchased a PARNIS XL WATCH LEFT HAND RUSSIAN DIVER SS CHRONO. One of the pins recently fell out. It seems the screw on the end came loose and fell out. I cannot find a replacement anywhere! Can anyone help? I love this watch and can't stand seeing it sit in my watch box.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> Hello watch lovers! I'n my desperation to find help I lucked upon this site. I just hope someone can point me in the right direction. I recently purchased a PARNIS XL WATCH LEFT HAND RUSSIAN DIVER SS CHRONO. One of the pins recently fell out. It seems the screw on the end came loose and fell out. I cannot find a replacement anywhere! Can anyone help? I love this watch and can't stand seeing it sit in my watch box.


Hi Nautilus and welcome to









What pin are you talking about? The screw on the drilled lug holding the strap?


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

I need a watchband pin. :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> I need a watchband pin. :wallbash:


I had a Parnis before and the same thing happened, luckily I noticed it and was able to retrieve it. It's going to be hard finding a screw like that (I'm assuming it's the screw you need, not the strap bar). I suggest you email the seller to see if he has replacement parts or if a new strap comes with the screws.

If you bought it second hand or don't remember were you got it from, try googling the following (we can't post links, so you'll have to google these):

Getat

MilitaryTime (or jacksontse)

manbushijie

This guys are all in China or HK and their English isn't excellent so make sure you make it very clearly what you are looking for, maybe include a photo of what you're missing.

Good luck!

PS: I think this watches don't have spring-bars but if they do and that's what you are looking for, then you have RLT (link on the top left corner) who sells all the spring-bars you'll need.


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Great help! Getat shows a 26 and a 24mm screw bar. Do you happen to know the case size for the Parnis xl watch left hand russian diver ss chrono?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> Great help! Getat shows a 26 and a 24mm screw bar. Do you happen to know the case size for the Parnis xl watch left hand russian diver ss chrono?


The case is 50mm and on his site he says it's a 23mm strap so I don't know but probably it's the 26mm bar (it goes through the lugs doesn't it?). Anyway, it's better to ask him, he'll know that for sure and he's a great guy so he'll replay to you as soon as he can (give him a couple of days).


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just ordered them and used your name! Thanks again for the help. :notworthy: Happy New Year to you. I'll let you know if they work. Now I just need a small enough screwdriver to put them in!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> I just ordered them and used your name! Thanks again for the help. :notworthy: Happy New Year to you. I'll let you know if they work. Now I just need a small enough screwdriver to put them in!


You used my name??? But you don't know my name... 

Regarding the screw drivers, if those are anything like the ones on my GMT Parnis (one of the square ones), all you need is a set of those little screw-drivers you can buy in any hardware store for a few quid.

Glad I was able to help, happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## insom (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

i have the same problem.i have the bar but i lost t flat screw.where can i find this micro screw?

Thanks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

insom said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have the same problem.i have the bar but i lost t flat screw.where can i find this micro screw?
> 
> Thanks


Read my second post on this topic.


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

So, I finally received my Parnis pins from Hong Kong after a month of waiting. They're the right length, but too big in diameter. AND, the only thing I ordered was the pin and not the end screw! So lets try this again. (Sigh)


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PARNIS-XL-WATCH-LEFT-HAND-RUSSIAN-DIVER-SS-CHRONO-GREEN-/200539350935?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2eb113a797

Ok, go to the above link. This is the watch I need a pin for. Is it a pin? Is it a tube with screws on both ends? I'm getting really frustrated. This should not be so difficult.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nautilus571 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/PARNIS-XL-WATCH-LEFT-HAND-RUSSIAN-DIVER-SS-CHRONO-GREEN-/200539350935?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2eb113a797
> 
> Ok, go to the above link. This is the watch I need a pin for. Is it a pin? Is it a tube with screws on both ends? I'm getting really frustrated. This should not be so difficult.


Hi.

I have the same watch and have just removed the strap.

The pin is threaded at one end to take a screw but the screw head at the other end is part of the pin ie. the screw head is machined as part of the pin.

The pin is 1.5mm thick and 25mm long not including the screw head.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent! Now I just need to find the pin and screw head! Thanks again.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Russian ?????

Looks more of an Italian job to me :lol: :lol:










But seriously what about trying to search for pins for a U-Boat watch, you might have more luck and there are some U-Boat distributors in the UK. :wink2:


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

WoW! I like that watch! And it's a lefty too! I want one!


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

The U Boat Flightdeck 55 CAB 3 looks exactly like the Parnis I'm trying to find a pin for.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nautilus571 said:


> The U Boat Flightdeck 55 CAB 3 looks exactly like the Parnis I'm trying to find a pin for.


Don't you mean the Parnis looks like a U-Boat :lol: :lol:

I just noticed you are in the US and not the UK but still there will be U-Boat distributors States Side so you might be able to sort something out.


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Nautilus571 said:
> 
> 
> > The U Boat Flightdeck 55 CAB 3 looks exactly like the Parnis I'm trying to find a pin for.
> ...


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Six of one half dozen of the other. I say tomato you say toe-ma-toe! Lol. I never thought it would be so difficult to find a friggin watch pin! GAAA!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nautilus571 said:


> Six of one half dozen of the other. I say tomato you say toe-ma-toe! Lol. I never thought it would be so difficult to find a friggin watch pin! GAAA!


Actually apologies you might want to scratch that idea. I just had a look at mine, I'm still wearing it from the weekend and it has spring bars with hidden holes inside the lugs


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Got me all excited for a second there! Back to square one.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Nautilus571 said:


> Got me all excited for a second there! Back to square one.


why not get a pair of 26mm spring bars or whatever your lug widths are and use them until you find the right pin and screw, it does not seem that the screw and pin are any more secure than spring bars seeing that you have lost one already. That should get you out of trouble until one turns up.

wookie


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm... that may work. I just need to find bars that are larger than the diameter of the holes as they penetrate through the bracket on the case.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

ofrei has bars very close to what you want.

Sorry cannot post link.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> Hmmm... that may work. I just need to find bars that are larger than the diameter of the holes as they penetrate through the bracket on the case.


Oh, sorry, I hadn't noticed you were from the US. There is (was) one guy that sells those watches out of Florida. Maybe you coud drop him an email and ask about parts. I'm sure he has them and it wouldn't take that long to reach you. Here's one of his videos, you can get to his channel and contacts from here:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Nautilus571 said:


> Hmmm... that may work. I just need to find bars that are larger than the diameter of the holes as they penetrate through the bracket on the case.


spring bars come in sizes right up to about 2.5mm thick at the mid point and also many different size ends to fit the holes nice and snug in the lugs so the diameter is not a problem, and many watches have the same drilled through lugs and use normal spring bars, the part that goes in the hole is only about 2mm long so there's no chance of them sticking out the side, you should be able to source them with ease and they cost about $5 dollars a pair for good ones. I've even seen some with a slot cut in the ends of them to retain the `screw look` if that's an issue.

wookie


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the help. Especially Bob66 & Wookie. I will Google and call South Florida Fine Jewlery and Time today to see if they have what I need. Thanks again. Nice to know there are folks like all of you willing to help out! Now I'm looking for my next purchase. I was thinking about a Invicta Venom model. Comments?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the help. Especially Bob66 & Wookie. I will Google and call South Florida Fine Jewlery and Time today to see if they have what I need. Thanks again. Nice to know there are folks like all of you willing to help out! Now I'm looking for my next purchase. I was thinking about a Invicta Venom model. Comments?


No comments :dwarf:







... special thanks to Bob66 and Wookie???!!! What about me!!!??? :crybaby:

Ok, seriously now... I don't like that watch very much and I think you can do better with that kind of money (SEIKO!!!...)


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Nautilus571 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for the help. Especially Bob66 & Wookie. I will Google and call South Florida Fine Jewlery and Time today to see if they have what I need. Thanks again. Nice to know there are folks like all of you willing to help out! Now I'm looking for my next purchase. I was thinking about a Invicta Venom model. Comments?
> ...


----------



## Nautilus571 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Nautilus571 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for the help. Especially Bob66 & Wookie. I will Google and call South Florida Fine Jewlery and Time today to see if they have what I need. Thanks again. Nice to know there are folks like all of you willing to help out! Now I'm looking for my next purchase. I was thinking about a Invicta Venom model. Comments?
> ...


Sorry Kut! How's this; YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!! WOO-HOO! :clapping: :clapping: But you are right about the Seiko. I would rather have a Presidential but that will never happen.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nautilus571 said:


> Sorry Kut! How's this; YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!YOU DA MAN!! WOO-HOO! :clapping: :clapping: But you are right about the Seiko. I would rather have a Presidential but that will never happen.


Much better now!

And browse our Friday and Saturday threads in the General discussion forum... lot's and lot's of much nicer and much better watches than the Venon in the same price Range!

And of course, it will be your watch! So in the end if you think you like the Invicta better, go for it!!


----------

